# Emersed aquatic plants anyone?



## Hashbaz (May 14, 2011)

Have very many people tried keeping aquatic plants in the dart frog vivariums? I did a quick search but did not find much information.

I am currently planting a dart frog viv with a false bottom and ABG mix and am using only aquatic plants (so far) and don't have a water feature. Has anyone else tried a set up like this? What plants worked well? What plants didn't? Do you have any suggestions for getting plants to convert from submersed to emersed? Most of the aquatic plants I can think of have fairly skinny leaves. Can you recommend a wide leafed aquatic plant that is better for the frog to climb on?

I have never done a dart frog viv before, but I have done a plant-only viv. I used Amazonia II as the substrate and kept the water level barely above the lowest substrate level. Most of the substrate was above the water level, but still quite wet/soggy. It is a 15 gallon aquarium (24"x12"x12") with a 55W PC bulb above it. The reflector is not too great and the top glass is a little cloudy, but even so, I expected faster growth with that much light. It has received very little trimming in the 18 months it has been set up.

These plants converted from submersed to emersed and grew with no trouble: HC, needle leaf java fern, Echinodorus quadricostatus, lobellia cardinalis "small form" and Hygrophila "low grow".

I tried some Echinodorus "midifleur" but they all died shortly after adding them. I tried a few plants of Echinodorus "red diamond" and only one survived and one year later it is still extremely small. I tried a few plants of cryptocoryne parva. They are still alive, but don't appear to have grown any.

What have your experiences been?

Thanks.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

There have been posts on this with some good info. Many aquatics can and will grow very well emersed. Cryptocorynes, echeinodorus, java ferns, bolbitis ferns, ludwigia, hydrocotyle, and many more grow very well emersed as long as their roots are kept moist. I grew echeinodorus on a mossy branch in an old viv. I may have a pic. I'll have to check

Josh


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

I've worked with some listed above with success and I've recently been working with Fissidens Fontanus, whichs seems to be working out as well. For the record, I don't have any water features either. At any rate, I'd certainly like to hear what other types of normally aquatic plants people have kept in their vivariums successfully as well.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Don't forget the frogbit. Not the most gorgeous of plants, but hey it works emersed  and of course there're also the mosses like java, christmas, etc...


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

There are so many plants that can grow emersed. You just gotta experiment with different ones. Shoot, nymphaea can grow emersed.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Java fern:









There is anubias, java moss, java fern, green flame moss, pellia, riccia, and duckweed growing on the waterfall:

















FTS:


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Very nice setup!!!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Various spp. of Hydrocotyle work well, as do Anubias spp. I would shy away from using an organic-based substrate such as the ABG mix...assuming you're growing them as marginals. I use non-organic substrates such as Flourite and/or Turface and, because of their ion exchange capacity, the plants' roots are able to tap into the subsequent nutrients from decomposing FF's, microfauna, frog waste, etc.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Ya soils would be a bit much for their roots. They'll need something unmoving to hold onto.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Arpeggio said:


> Ya soils would be a bit much for their roots. They'll need something unmoving to hold onto.


Actually, soils would be GREAT for their roots (soils are technically non-organically based substrates--if it has peat, coconut, etc. in it, then it's not a soil).


----------



## Hashbaz (May 14, 2011)

Why is an organic substrate less preferable? Arpeggio mentioned something "unmovable to hold onto". Is ABG too lightweight for them to hold onto? Or what do you mean?

I seem to recall reading somewhere that when grown emersed most aquatic stem plants will creep along the substrate even if the stems stood upright when underwater. I haven't yet tried any. I'm really interested to try red stem plants. Has anyone tried Ludwigias or Alternantheras? and did they stand upright or creep along the substrate?

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

At some point the organic-based substrate is going to decompose and compact...possibly turn anaerobic if left too wet. Then the entire substrate will need to be replaced (usually requiring the tearing down of the entire tank). A non-organic substrate will hold it's shape/structure almost indefinitely...at least as far as the hobbyist is concerned.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

most "aquatic plants" are actually terrestrial or marginals grown under water for looks... take riccia for example, this is where they are usually found:

the "moss" at the edge of the pond...



































And Anubias barteri var. caladifolia.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Hashbaz said:


> Why is an organic substrate less preferable? Arpeggio mentioned something "unmovable to hold onto". Is ABG too lightweight for them to hold onto? Or what do you mean?
> 
> I seem to recall reading somewhere that when grown emersed most aquatic stem plants will creep along the substrate even if the stems stood upright when underwater. I haven't yet tried any. I'm really interested to try red stem plants. Has anyone tried Ludwigias or Alternantheras? and did they stand upright or creep along the substrate?
> 
> Thanks for the replies everyone.



Ludwigia as well as many other stem plants will take on a much different growth habit when grown emersed. Usually more compact and thicker to withstand falling over as opposed to floating or buoyancy under creating more flexible delicate growth. Many plants will not even look the same when grown emersed. I often see ludwigia in the wild growing submerged and emerse and they take on a different growth habit but regardless will always be standing upright.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 4, 2011)

anyone know if lilaeopsis mauritiana can be grown emersed? I have some in a planted tank and that'd be awesome if they could be in my viv


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Bowser said:


> anyone know if lilaeopsis mauritiana can be grown emersed? I have some in a planted tank and that'd be awesome if they could be in my viv


Give it a try and let us know. If you have an in-tank water feature, I would 'plant' it right on the edge of the water so it can grow and transition out of the water a bit more gradually.


----------

